# Buffalo Grill



## barryd

For year we have seen these restaurants (if that's what they are) in France in biggish towns, usually on the outskirts or retail parks.

The sat nav used to sing a little song whenever we were near one until Michelle drowned it.

Anyone been to one? Any good? Cheap or expensive? Look a bit like a little chef to me.


----------



## adonisito

Good question. And what about Flunch or Quick?


----------



## raynipper

Yep, an upmarket fast food joint.
You can get very predictable fare and not expensive. OK but kinda plastic. But then I am partial to a bit of American Plastic.

If you can imagine an American restaurant run by French, you got it.

Ray.

p.s. Fluch and Quick are much further downmarket.


----------



## raynipper

These are similar but a little better in my opinion and if you get on their mailing list you get 40% off various meals...... 

http://www.courtepaille.com/

http://www.courtepaille.com/choisir-son-repas/

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Raynipper wrote "If you can imagine an American restaurant run by French, you got it."

Doesn't sound good to me! 

Do they do take away Ray? Might be good to grab something if on a journey.

Didn't realise it was American stuff though. I suppose the name and decor should have given me a hint.


----------



## Morphology

raynipper said:


> These are similar but a little better in my opinion and if you get on their mailing list you get 40% off various meals......
> 
> http://www.courtepaille.com/
> 
> http://www.courtepaille.com/choisir-son-repas/
> 
> Ray.


Seen loads of these, but never tried one as I've always been wary of eating in a restaurant that calls itself the "Short Straw".....!


----------



## raynipper

No takeaway as far as I know Barry.
Take the two hours and enjoy.

We had the most superb all you can eat Moules & Frites Sunday beside the port of Dielette with wine and coffee €24. Took hours as several extended familes had large tables.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008

Met a chap who stopped at them on his way down to Spain for his evening meal and a drink. As he did not want to drink and drive asked if he could stay over night and they let him.

Not sure if this is general practice but might be worth asking if you want a drink and a meal.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> EDITED
> Didn't realise it was American stuff though. I suppose the name and decor should have given me a hint.


Yup that frenchy Buffalo has a sort of froggy taste to it.

Are you sure that long suffering Michelle drown the sat nav :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 91502

We try and visit whenever were over, yes they are a chain with predictable plastic menus and such but a very nice selection of well cooked quality meat including buffalo ( of course ), bison and other such offerings.
Well priced for the quality offered.
Flunch and Le Quick are far more Mc D standard of food
James


----------



## Grizzly

adonisito said:


> Good question. And what about Flunch or Quick?


Can't speak for Buffalo Grills as we're not keen on steak and burger type meals in any country but our first and last nights in France at usually a meal at the Cite de Europe Flunch and they are handy for those quick meals when you're shopping at any supermarket or sight-seeing in town.

The interesting thing about them is that it is where the ordinary French family eat and so you get a reasonable meal, at a reasonable price and lots of things to watch as you eat !

Meals are cooked to order- go in, select your pud, cheese, drink and starter from ( usually) a very good selection, and tell the lady at the till which main meal you want from the photos displayed. She gives you a chit with the number on and, if you want it, a jeton for coffee. You eat your starter and then, in your own time, go to the appropriate counter (which is on the chit ) to have your main meal cooked in front of you and how you want it. Vegetables are from a series of hotplates and are " a volunte" ie help yourself as often as you wish. There's usually an excellent selction. Moules, rabbit, steaks etc are regulars on the menu.

When you have eaten you then take your jeton to the coffee machine and make yourself whatever kind of coffee you like.

If you go into the Cite Flunch about 7pm then the children from the after-school club are eating there and it is interesting to see their selection and how sophisticated they are in making it.

There is also free wifi at Flunch and you can use this without eating there, at the tables outside.

Down-market possibly but we like Flunch !

G


----------



## Camdoon

French does American was EuroDisney when it first opened. No way are BG's as bad as that. Nice enough meal for carnivores.


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone. Might give one a go someday for a change.

Yes Michelle did drown the sat nav. Put a load of water bottles in the scooter top box and one top wasnt on properly.

It doesnt work now. Occasionally it will swear at us but no display anymore!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

A group of us went to the Buffalo Grill in Coquelles about ten years ago - a couple on the table opposite had a fist fight - I haven't been back!

I can't remember what the food was like - only the fight.

No help to you is it?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Been in a couple of times, always found the food well prepared and the service excellent


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Someone has to ask, so it might as well be me.

What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison.

Altogether now.


----------



## barryd

KeithChesterfield said:


> A group of us went to the Buffalo Grill in Coquelles about ten years ago - a couple on the table opposite had a fist fight - I haven't been back!
> 
> I can't remember what the food was like - only the fight.
> 
> No help to you is it?
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


Yeah very helpful!! Nothing like a good punch up to liven up your lunch! 

As a youngster in Darlington the Kebab shop at midnight was always a source of similar amusement with the added comedy of Pitas, lettuce and kebab meat flying all over the place accompanied by loads of Turkish blokes running about shouting and flapping their arms! Happy days.


----------



## 91502

The menu

http://m.buffalo-grill.fr/la-carte

James


----------



## GerryD

Grizzly said:


> Down-market possibly but we like Flunch !
> 
> G


So do we, like you it is always our last night meal at Cite Europe.
Gerry


----------



## HermanHymer

And as far as French McDonalds goes... great for a coffee, fresh orange juice, or Mcflurry while accessing internet for free for as long as it takes. Had an interesting experience with a McDo "burger" in a minute miniature baguette -was edible!

Also ate well at Courte Paille for a reasonable price. Plenty of those around.


----------



## barryd

Many thanks everyone and thanks JP for the menu link.


----------



## HermanHymer

barryd said:


> Many thanks everyone and thanks JP for the menu link.


Barryd, How many Noddy badges do you get for a whole post thank you?


----------



## Mattyrodill

*Courtpaille*

Went to a Courtpaille at Nancy on our way home this year, we were in the car and staying at a nearby B & B hotel. We ordered two entrecote steaks. From my limited knowledge I thought entrecote was sirloin steak but these steaks were full of fat and gristle most unlike sirloin. I complained to the manager who showed me some raw steaks insisting they were entrecote.
We had a portion of frites and a portion of french beans with a bottle of Beaujolais, came to nearly 50 euros.
I wish we'd gone to the Buffalo grill across the roaad!


----------



## barryd

HermanHymer said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks everyone and thanks JP for the menu link.
> 
> 
> 
> Barryd, How many Noddy badges do you get for a whole post thank you?
Click to expand...

Dunno but there is no THANKS button on the mobile version of MHF so its just a collective thanks Im afraid!


----------



## Stanner

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Someone has to ask, so it might as well be me.
> 
> What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison.
> 
> Altogether now.


YOU CAN'T WASH YOUR HANDS IN A BUFFALO!


----------



## geordie01

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to ask, so it might as well be me.
> 
> What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison.
> 
> Altogether now.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN'T WASH YOUR HANDS IN A BUFFALO!
Click to expand...

damn got beaten to the flunch line,
Actually been to both of them and they are ok


----------



## aldra

barry

just stay away

What is this urge to eat American Style Rubbish?

a bit cuddly is fine the cheese and beer will achieve that without help :lol: 8O 

but then what do I know, accidently had a burger in Mc Donald's , shocked for life that anyone could actually enjoy that

refuse on a matter of principle to ever enter Mc Donald's etc with the grandkids

the coffee is fine when I need a WIFI signal   

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

*Re: Courtpaille*



Mattyrodill said:


> Went to a Courtpaille at Nancy on our way home this year, we were in the car and staying at a nearby B & B hotel. We ordered two entrecote steaks. From my limited knowledge I thought entrecote was sirloin steak but these steaks were full of fat and gristle most unlike sirloin. I complained to the manager who showed me some raw steaks insisting they were entrecote.
> We had a portion of frites and a portion of french beans with a bottle of Beaujolais, came to nearly 50 euros.
> I wish we'd gone to the Buffalo grill across the roaad!


Yes, French entrecote is total crap. I am always amazed how the French can devour the whole thing. I leave more than I eat on the odd occaision I forget and get one.

Ray.


----------



## colpot

I too have been wanting to visit BG whenever we have been over there but havent yet - its good to see that entrecot tends to be fatty and grisly as I thought it was just me.
Not sure if I still want to visit or not


----------



## presto

We went for a walk before our evening meal after parking up for the night in France and came across a buffalo grill.In we went not very busy ordered a meal with great difficulty (our French isn't very good and the young staff were not very helpful)when we got our meal after about 40min it wasn't good never again Presto


----------



## raynipper

colpot said:


> I too have been wanting to visit BG whenever we have been over there but havent yet - its good to see that entrecot tends to be fatty and grisly as I thought it was just me.
> Not sure if I still want to visit or not


They do other steaks Colpot. And these are generally good.
Sometimes I am amazed at just how good and tendre.

Ray.


----------



## randonneur

We went in the one at Poitiers yesterday and the menu has changed again. from the Sheriff's menu we had salad, rumpsteak & frites, ice cream and a Brownie with custard included was a drink of your choice all for 14,90 euros per person. We tend to visit BG whenever we go anywhere because we can rely on the quality. Flunch is not good, wherever you go, the veg is soggy and watery, Quick is dreadful, trying to be a McDonalds but not as good. BG do a good Gammon at a very reasonable price and is excellent as is the Feuillette de Charolais.


----------



## Whatton

I wonder if theres a French motorhome forum where someone has enquired about Little Chefs in the UK, I can only imagine what kind of response they've got from French motorhomers who've sampled one. 

Perhaps they also go on to recommend take aways from Gregs and the restaurants in Asda & Sainsbury's supermarkets as the parkings easier, perhaps one intrepid Frenchie has sampled a Curry and a pint day at Whitherspoons?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Entrecôte, whether in France or any other country, should be made with a premium cut of beef and can be made with a variety of cuts of meat - that's why it varies so much.

Meat can be porterhouse, rib eye, shell or filet mignon, sirloin - or apparently any other meat that comes to hand depending in which country you visit. 

Then there's the type of sauce that goes with it - and the skill, or lack of it, of the Chef.

And then there's the potatoes to make the frites …............

That's why it varies so much from restaurant to restaurant even if they are next door to each other - never mind if they're in a different country.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## selstrom

Been once, never again.

Support the good independent French Restaurants, go to any chain and a good percentage of your bill goes on advertising and the corporate overhead.


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> barry
> 
> just stay away
> 
> What is this urge to eat American Style Rubbish?
> 
> a bit cuddly is fine the cheese and beer will achieve that without help :lol: 8O
> 
> but then what do I know, accidently had a burger in Mc Donald's , shocked for life that anyone could actually enjoy that
> 
> refuse on a matter of principle to ever enter Mc Donald's etc with the grandkids
> 
> the coffee is fine when I need a WIFI signal
> 
> Aldra


Im not going to bother but thanks for the replies.

Your right Sandra. There are way too many nice things to eat in France without dining at a TFI type place!

I definately wont be going to Mc Donalds!

Going to follow Rays example and find some nice little hidden away quiet restaurant for a lunch three hour!


----------

